# Tool Restorations >  How to Repair a Motor Shaft and Pulley

## Catfish

I am repairing the Motor Shaft and Pulley of my Lance Lathe. This is a 2HP, 2 Speed, 3PH, 240 VAC Motor. The Lance Lathe is 16" x 60", Spanish built lathe sometime in the 70's. The pulley had became loose at one time and it was continued to be used for quite some time. The motor shaft and pulley are quite worn and in need of repair.

Video Link: 



Subscribe: https://www.youtube.com/user/Catfish6945

Follow me On Instagram: https://instagram.com/rrintheshop/

Dovetail Cutter and Scribe info: Email To:
RRINTHESHOP@GMAIL.COM

----------

